# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO  NsPro v6.6.8 released

## gsm_bouali

*Added I9500 IMEI repair. 
Added I527, I527m, T599, T599n, S7710, M919n Support. 
Added I9505, I337 new security Support.  Updated several Android unlock procedures:
- no need to flash the phones with special firmwares anymore.
- If the phone require rooting for unlock, 
 root the phones using multiroot tool from support area, 
 then proceed with the operation you need.   Latest NsPro version is available on:
-NsTeam website: *  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-NsPro Support area*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

